# What's in your kniferoll?



## guts (Jun 22, 2011)

And what do you wish was in there?


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

Right now im wishing for a new chef knife, especially since mine was knocked off of the counter last night by the intern and tweaked the handle giving it a funky twisted offset.  Always open o new toys. excited to see this thread. At the moment it has a 8 inch shun chef, 10 inch shun chef, shun ken onion bread knife ( i would never buy it at retail but because of the waved edge has become my favorite knife) messermeister slicer, global felxible fish knife, Messermeister usuba, and deba,wusthof paring, kuhn rikon peelers. set of pincet, and superglue.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm partial to the Henckels Twin Master Knives, good steel, light weight and don't break the bank.

I do however re-grind / sharpen them all so that the cutting angle is 12.5 degrees rather than the standard 20 degree.

I find it makes a big difference - kind of a inexpensive laser or east-west fusion blade.

I carry the following in my roll.

11.5" Chef's Knife (the one I use for almost everything)

6" Sticking Knife

5.5" Slanted Boning Knife (stiff)

6" Straight Boning Knife (flexible)

13.25" Slicing Knife 

10" Butchers Knife

9.5" Pastry Knife

also a straight round tine 6" meat fork - unknown make but it's sturdy

and for paring I have a Wustohf 3" sheeps foot granton edge classic (this is the second most used)

---- 

I have a few nicer knives that I use at home but they don't go into work, can't really think of anything else I'd wish to be in there.  Upgrading them all to a finer finish maybe but then I'd be hesitant to do really hard work (spatching chickens, boning pork necks or breaking down salmon etc.)

They are tools that i'm not afraid to use and if one breaks / chips I won't cry.  So far I only have one nick in the blade of boning knife that hit a piece of imbedded metal in a fish cheek.  (hook that had broken off and been grown over!)


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

What's in it -- 9" MAC Chef's Knife, serrated, paring, stiff boning knife, flexible boning knife, a cleaver soon, oyster knife

What I wish was in there -- a puppy so I could start each and every shift with a smile.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Pretty much the same knives as you guys. Though, what's a sticking knife?

I also make sure to have an extra pen, a GOOD peeler, and a wine key.

Depending on the work place, also take a decent pair of tongs (I hate the folded metal ones, hot oil just runs right down their hollow center and onto your arm), high temp spatula (mostly for egg cookery, cutters and pastry tips/bags... One place I worked, I took my own black steel pans for eggs on the brunch line, because their pans were total crap.

I really try and pack light and appropriate. There is too much temptation too pack everything and the kitchen sink into your knife bag, just in case. Once I do, I find my mood improves a little, because I'm not so frustrated from hauling it around, fumbling inside it for something, or trying to find a convenient spot to store it at work.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure if Sticking knife is a regional thing or has another name... here is a picture and some things to compare / contrast.































8" Sticking Knife / 6" Stiff Boning Knife / 8" Butchers / 8" Chef's


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd love to add a Devin Thomas knife to my kit.  Also, sadly it seems that Tanaka-San has passed away.  I've always wanted one of his Ironwood handled R2 suminigashi gyutos, but that may just be a dream now.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Chinese Cleaver, 10 inch chefs, 8 inch chefs, 6 inch flex boner, 6 inch stiff boner, 2 pareing knives,1 12 inch rb slicer, i fish flex filet knife, 1 serrated 12 inch slicer,, 1 square steel mallet, i steel, 1 sharpening stone, 1 lemon stripper, 4 or 5 varied parrisseinne knives, 1 serrated fruit cutter, 1 zester bowl scraper and assorted other trinkets. These are not in a roll as such but in a tool box. Pretty heavy too. 

Don't know what a sticking knife is or does?


----------



## olechef (Sep 17, 2011)

Global g-2 and g-5, wusthof 10 inch chef, shun utility, global flexible fish, global flexible ham/ salmon, one good old meat clever of unknown brand, scalpel, utilityknife(boxcutter type), peeler knife, peeler, microplane, diamond and ceramic sharpeners, spatula, pastrycutters, ruler, pens and markers.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Tylenol, Robaxicet, electrical tape, some business cards from vendors I'll never use, and a pair of back-up socks.  What would I like?  A5-35 right about now...

--Al


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

AllanMcPherson said:


> Tylenol, Robaxicet, electrical tape, some business cards from vendors I'll never use, and a pair of back-up socks. What would I like? A5-35 right about now...
> 
> --Al


You Win!



(thanks for the smile... my feet are currently sitting on a hot-water bottle... what a Friday Night From Hell)


----------



## avondell (Apr 14, 2012)

A couple of 9" MAC slicers (one new and one a decade old), 8" MAC chef, 4" MAC paring, 8" Shun Classic chef, 5" Shun Classic nakiri. I got the nakiri for $60. I don't know why. Its like a little square paring knife. I love to look at the Shuns. I love to use the MACs.

Would like to get a couple of nice Japanese knives, or a custom Bob Kramer.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I have 2 Gustav Knives, carbon steel . wood handle that I won when I  graduated  Voc. High School  55 years ago. And they are still great, they don't make em like that anymore.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

10" Chef

10" Flexible fish Knife

10" Carver

6" Flexible boning knife

10" Salmon knife

4" paring knife

3" paring knife

Sheers

Red and Black Sharpie

Pin bone puller

Needle nose pliers

Micro Planer

Peeler

Tines

Steel

2 sided wet stone


----------



## steve89 (Apr 13, 2012)

12" Chefs Knife

9" Chefs Knife

9" Granton Edge Chefs Knife

Boning Knife

Cleaver

Serrated Knife

Steel

(2) 3" paring knives

Sharpie

Thermometer

Notepad

Vegetable Peeler

Soft, medium, and Coarse Sharpening stones

What i wish i had, an apple corer and a melon baller. Been meaning to pick those two little things up forever but i alwaaays forget too.


----------



## greenguy (Apr 12, 2010)

Have:

Messermeister 10" chef

Henkels 4" paring

Forschner 10" chef, 12" bread, 12" slicer

steel

fish spat

rubber spat

spoons

peeler

thermometer

pens/markers/notepads

Need:

microplane

filet/boning/petty

maybe a forschner breaker

Want:

Misono UX10 10"chef

Sabatier 10"chef

Japanese slicer


----------



## curtispnw (Feb 16, 2012)

I do almost everthing with my 8 in Wusthof, does anyone know were I can get a good deal online on a new one?


----------



## fennel (Nov 17, 2011)

Try J.A. Henckles or Shun.


----------



## butterstuff (Feb 26, 2014)

Nenox g-type chef knife 210
Nenox g-type petty 150
Misono ux10 chef knife 240
Tojiro dp western deba 210
Masamoto virgin sujihiki 270
Suisin carbon honesuki 150

I want a nenox yo deba.


----------



## jgraeff1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I carry the chefpak backpack but

Marko tsourkan 225mm gyuto 

Luke Snyder bloodroot blades 205mm funyaki

Bloodroot blades 250mm gyuto 

Tojiro itk bread knife 

Tojiro honesuki

Delbert early black Damascus paring knife 

Shun classic 8inch chefs 

Mario ignolia 270mm gyutohiki

Y peeler
Micro plane
Markers
Zester
Mellon ballers
Fish scaler
Fish bone tweezers - handmade from jki
Japanese mandolins 
Digital scale
Spoons
Measuring spoons 
Hand wire cheese slicer
Pastry tips

I think that's all 

I'd like to add a Murray carter and Devin Thomas at some point and a deba and scimitar


----------



## rustbelt (Nov 21, 2013)

Great thread, its always interesting to see what everyone is packing. In my city it's common for everyone to use the house knives, this unforgivable mis-match of terrible knives sharpened on a grinder and returned by the sharpening service every week. They stay sharp for 2 days and then the edge goes to crap. I'm the only person in my kitchen to pack their own tools, so I have to carry everything I need to and from each day lest they disappear. 

My current setup:

Global G-2 Chefs Knife

Global G-46 Santuko

Global GS-5 Nakiri 

Henckels Pro-S 3.5" Parer

Henckels Pro-S 6" Utility

Vitorinox Rosewood 6" curved flexible boning knife (NOS, still completely made in Switzerland)

Henckels 8" steel

Microplane zester

Mircoplane spice blade

RIkon peelers

Wusthoff 12" plating tongs

Wusthoff fish spatula

French clam knife

French oyster knife

Global Fish tweezer

Isi 12" Pro Tongs

Electrical Tape

Lemon zester

Permanent markers

I would love to add a MAC 10 or 12 inch ultimate chefs knife but will most likely get a heavy weight chefs knife or 6.5" Gyuto for breaking lobsters and king crab.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Currently in my roll:

Wusthof Grand Prix offset serrated knife

Wusthof Gourmet 10” super slicer

Shun classic 4” paring knife, D handle

Shun classic 8” Chef’s knife, D handle

Fujiwara FKM 240mm gyuto, Yo handle

Fujiwara FKM 145mm boning knife, Yo handle

Hiro “SHIKI” Damascus Limited Edition SDM-1, 120mm petty knife, blue micarta Yo handle

Moritaka Hamono 240mm Kiritsuke, Wa octagon handle

Inazuma 240mm hammered Damascus gyuto, Wa octagon handle

Yoshihiro 240mm hammered Damascus gyuto, Yo handle

Kershaw 12” cimeter, granton blade

Mundial 8” fillet knife

F. Dick 1905 series 10” Chef’s knife

K Sabatier full carbon 10” Chef’s knife

Tojiro 270mm ITK bread knife

Global 8" flexible fillet knife

CCK Big Rhino cleaver

Also, a couple of Forschner and Mundial paring knives for loaners.

This is just in my daily roll.

You should see what's in my "extras" tool box at home.


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Man, I was just thinking as I was digging threw my roll a couple days ago before I saw this thread that I have some much useless crab in here haha.

Wusthof Classic- 10 inch chefs- by far my most used knife. Just about 12 years old now and still a beast. 

Asai pm Damascus 240mm gyuto- just purchased this about a month ago. Most expensive knife I've ever bought by far. I love it and it feels great. Haven't used it for anything heavy yet just some light prep while I've been by myself. It's just too pretty and was too expensive for me to beat it up on the line yet, one day tho. 

Torijo debo and honesuki

Delbert Damascus paring

Cheapo flexible boning knife that I have grinder weekly. Just buy a new one when it gets to small

Chinese cleaver

Wusthof bread and utility knife. 

In the market for a new slicer as to mine has gotten really dinged up over the last couple years. 

800 mg Motrin
Insta read thermo
Good tongs
Box cutter
Notepad 
2 black sharpies
Pictures of my son and daughter. 
Medical and electrical tape
Gorilla glue
Lidocaine patches 
Random keys that I probably could t figure out where they belong 
Think that's it


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Overall I'm pretty happy with what I'm packing right now.  I do rotate a couple in and out but right now my lineup is as follows:

300mm Kagayaki CarboNext suji

240mm CarboNext gyuto

240mm Nubatama ryuto/gyuto

250mm Moritaka KS

240mm Konosuke gyuto in White #2

240mm Akifusa gyuto (yo handle)

240mm Tojiro Western Deba

Toriro Bread knife (pre-production prototype)

Tojiro Gokujo boning knife

Tanaka Nakiri in Blue steel (probably Blue #2, I don't remember anymore).

I'd still like to pick up than Ironwood/R2 Tanaka, looks like the son is still making it.  By now I've basically given up on the Devin Thomas...sure it's a great knife but the cost has risen to the point where I can't really justify it, especially with the Nubatama already in my kit.

I'm happy with the knives but I could always use a few more J-nat stones.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

I have just found an american company making what looks like great knives but pricy does anyone know about red forge works?


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow, those look pretty amazing. Love the rustic look. Not sure how the handles would feel in my hand. I'd like to hear from some people with experience. I've kind of been on a new knife spending spree lately, but it's hard to justify dropping close to 5bills on something I haven't held or even read reviews in.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

thats exactly where im standing on it. plus being on a waiting list for it to be built.


----------



## alacarte (Dec 2, 2013)

8" kramer zwilling cooks knife
Sersted victorinox pairing knife
3" cranked pallet knife
Fish bone tweezers
Micro plane
Thermometer (digital)
Bic lighter
Diamond steel
Mundial ham slicer (serated)
Speed peeler
Small bit of rubber for.underneath chopping.boards
Benreiner slicer
Spare chef buttons

Only thing i.should probanly get is a boning knife, i like the hankotsu style


----------



## nhayden8 (Jan 19, 2015)

In my knife roll I carry l:
9inch Zwilling Honing Steel
8 inch Zwilling pro chefs knife
8 inch extra wide Zwilling pro chefs knife 
7 inch Zwilling pro rocking santoku 
5 inch Zwilling utility knife
4 inch Zwilling serated paring knife 
3 inch Zwilling paring knife


----------



## veronporter (May 9, 2011)

240mm moritaka gyuto
240mm masahiro stainless gyuto
270mm fujiwara carbon sujihiki
240mm konosuke HD sujihiki
135mm terayusu-fujiwara petty
90mm tojiro dp paring knife
80mm dojo(I think that's the brand) carbon paring knife
Mac bird's beak paring knife
10" cheap offset bread knife
Idahone ceramic honing rod

Ateco cake tester x3
6" stainless steel ruler
Ateco palette knife 3" x2
Kuhn peeler x2
12" Plating tweezers
8" offset plating tweezers
Joyce Chen shears
Mac shears 
Ateco metal ring mold set
Matfer exoglass ring mold set
Bench scraper
Wine key/bottle opener
Fish spatula
Metal spatula
Ateco pastry brush
Spoons for rocher/quenelle x2 (1 large, 1 small)
Plating/saucing spoons x3
Boning tweezers
Microplane (the one with no handle, works way better)
8" palette knife
Peugeot pepper mill
Benriner mandoline 
Digital candy thermometer
Thermoworks Thermopop 
Demitasse spoon x2
Parisienne scoop
Oyster knife
Measuring spoon set
Mushroom brush
Cherry pitting fork (bend the outside 2 prongs of fork backwards and the middle two into a claw shape, used for pitting cherries w/stem on still)
Sharpies x3 ballpoint pen x2

Everything is currently stored in a busted up koobi kit. Hoping to get a leather knife roll soon, tired of replacing mine every year or so.

Wants;
refractometer
piping tip set
deba
Egg topper


----------



## colonelsandburg (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a global G16 chef knife. It's my favorite knife. I also am a fan of the Dexter Russel ICUT line. It isn't produced anymore and has been replaced with ICUT Pro series. Both are good knives but I like the ICUT handle better. I use the santoku on the line every day and like the bread knife too. Can't beat the price/quality of Dexter Russel. I have more expensive knives but I can beat the crap out of the Dexter Knives and easily put a razor edge back on.


----------



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

Knives:

Misono Swedish Steel Sujihiki                                                    

Misono Swedish Steel Gyuoto

Wusthof Classic Chef's Knife

Wusthof Classic Boning Knife

Tojiro White #2 Kurochi Finish Kiritsuke

Tojiro Bread Knife

Kikuichi Performance Petty

Global Cheese Knife

Shun Pro Single Bevel Usuba (actually a 99/1 bevel)

Shun Pairing

MAC single bevel Honesuki

Tools:

MAC Black Honing Rod

Korin Fish Tweezers

Microplane

Apple Corer

Y-Peeler

Side Style Peeler

Cake Testers

Saucing Spoons

Ateco Fish Spatula

Ateco Pastry Brush

Bowl Scrape

Tweezer Tongs

Precision Plating Tweezers

Carving Fork

Wusthof Shears

Ateco small offset Spatula

Tomato Corer

Misc:

Fine Point Sharpies

BIC Pens

BurnJel

Notepad

And I squeeze all of this into a wustohf knife roll! I need to get one of those chef backpacks!


----------



## commis (Dec 9, 2013)

IMG_20150126_221654.jpg




__
commis


__
Feb 19, 2015







 
And I just added a shun kaji ken onion 8in chef


----------



## v1nylshaker (Dec 3, 2013)

Fujiwara sk-4 270mm Gyuto

Fujiwara sk-4 120mm Petty

Suisin Virgin Steel 150mm Honesuki

Suisin Virgin Steel 240mm Suijihiki

Gesshin Uraku 240 mm Gyuto

Masakage Mizu 270mm Sujihiki

Tojiro Steel

6 Richmond Spoons

1 Kunz Spoon

Kikiuchi 180mm Moribashis

Mandolin

F Dick Slotted Fish Spat

Korin Firsh Tweezers

Korin Offset Plating Tweezers

Edmund Tongs

Sharpies

1200 Rust Eraser

3000 grit Rust eraser

2 Blue Side Towels Lmao

Want: A vacation or a [email protected] Kiritsuke, western deba, and Garasuki. For no reason at all. Oh I want some slotted spoons and mini spatulas too, and long plating tongs lmao.


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

What are long plating tongs?


----------



## fantality (Apr 24, 2015)

This thread is interesting. 

About 2/3 of the knife rolls on here consists of western knives only such as henckles, shun, wusthof and then the 1/3 consists solely of Japanese knives. Well, of course there are a few exceptions where a roll consists of both Japanese and western knives but I am just surprised how clearly devoted chefs are to certain knives. 

I am guessing most, if not all, of the chefs using only the western knives have yet to try the Japanese knives since on kitchenknifeforums, it's all about the Japanese knives. You will find many posts on there with titles along the line of "I have seen the light and am never going back" suggesting their extreme pleasure in using a Japanese knife for the very first time. 

I myself have started this journey with a henckles chefs knife followed up by a shun. They are great knifes. I have yet to try a Japanese knife so I do not know the superiority of Japanese knives to the western knives in first hand experience. Just from the word of mouth. 

What I do know is that Japanese knives are extremely expansive. The top of the line western knives go for around $100, cheaper on sale. From my time on kitchenknifeforums, I have been informed through careful observation that Japanese knives average at around $300 and it can climb a lot higher. Japanese knives never go on sale and many of the popular models are sold out for life only coming back in stock for a very brief moment before going back oos. 

I plan on picking up a Tojiro DP gyuto and a Gesshin Uraku yanagiba fairly soon. They will be my first step into the Japanese knife world. They are both appetizer knifes. 

Tojiro DP is very well known to be the best knife to help transition from western to Japanese because of its bang for the buck value (steel and ff) and because it has a western handle. 

Gesshin Uraku yanagiba is from jki which is owned by Jon and Jon is a very respected individual in the world of Japanese knives in the western market. Gesshin Uraku yanagiba is said to be one of the best starter yanagiba's. Since yanagiba are single bevels they require so much more qc than double bevels. Any yanagiba's below $200 are trash, according to kitchenknifeforums. Gesshin Uraku yanagiba is $200 for 270mm and $220 for 300mm.


----------



## wrobelan (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm partial to Shun when it comes to knifes. I have knives from their Sora, Classic, Premier, Edo, and Blue lines. All of the knives were pretty good deals (40%-75% off WS prices).

Knives

8" Kiritsuke

6" Butchers

5.5" Petty

4.5" Honesuki

6" Western Chef

4" Santoku

4" Paring

6" Ultimate Utility

Tools

Microplane

Precision Tongs

Stainless board scraper

Kitchen Shears

Peeler

Silicon grill brush


----------



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

V1nylshaker said:


> Fujiwara sk-4 270mm Gyuto
> 
> Fujiwara sk-4 120mm Petty
> 
> ...


If you're looking for a kiritsuke I love my Tojiro Kurochi White #2. Like all Tojiro's the bang for the buck is incredible. I think I spent $70 on it and it sharpens like a breeze and is a joy to own. It's pretty reactive and the handle isn't the best but for $70 it's a steal. Banging out a pound of scallion slivers or a quart of chives is easy with this knife.

Also just curious how do you like your moribashis? I was thinking about getting a pair of stainless ones but don't know if they'd be redundant since I use my long tweezer tongs so much. Your thoughts?


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

knife kit:
yoshihiro aus-8 270 suji
tojiro dp 240 gyuto
tojiro dp 210 petty
mac chef series 180 gyuto
tojiro dp 165 (?) nakiri
fujiwara fkm 120 petty 
idahone 10" 3k ceramic hone
original microplane zester (look ma! no handle)
ateco 4.75" offset palette knife

toolbox:
T.I. Sabatier stainless 10" tranchelard
Victorinox fibrox 10" baker's bread
zwilling henckels 4 star (circa 80s) 9" chefs
zwilling henckels international 6" stiff boning
messermeister petite messer paring and tourne
1 lee valley double sided strop, 1 flexcut knives strop
1200+4000 king stones & norton flattening stone
kotobuki fish tweezers and scaler (great value on amazon!!! look up the name of the company)
peelers & spatulas by mastrad (good value)
benriner mandoline
some other more mundane hand tools.

Hanging out at home:
hiromoto tenmi jyuraku ginsanko 240 gyuto... bought it for when the tojiro 240 kicks the bucket... so it's going to be collecting dust. Is it bad to store a knife in the saya for an extended period of disuse?

wanting:
hand blender
oyster knife (can't find anything decent besides the dexter new england style ones, white plastic handle)
whipping siphon
silpat


----------



## zunnixx (Apr 5, 2017)

What's in my Roll?

8 in. Wüsthof Chef's knife

5 in. Wüsthof Santuko

10 in. Wüsthof Bread knife

8 in. Wüsthof Utility knife

3 in. Wüsthof Paring knife

5 in. Wüsthof Tomato knife (For all your soft-fleshed vegetable needs!)

My trusty Shears

My always trusty promotional Wüsthof Sharpener

Vegetable Peeler

An arsenal of Sharpie's

Pens

Sterile and bagged First Aid stuff (Burn cream, Anti-biotic Band-Aids, Non-stick Pads, Medical Tape, and ALL OF THE FINGER COTS)

My Digital Meat Thermometer

Business Cards

My Texas ABC sellers license.


----------



## iceman82 (Jan 29, 2017)

I have always had just a 8" shun premier chef and a 5" global serated ( I call him lil' cutter ). I just recently got a really nice knife pack that is a hard shell inside a back pack, so all this extra room for new knives. I don't want to get any more manufactured knives though, I would rather have all hand forged and built knives. Way more expensive, but I think knowing you have one of kind hand made works, you will naturally keep them safe


----------



## spice77 (Jan 18, 2013)

10" santoku

8"utility

flexible boning knife

paring knife

bird's beak paring knife

14" carving knife

Fork 

Lefty Poultry Shears

Lefty channel knife

oyster knife

steel

peeler

masking tape

sharpies

thermometer


----------



## thriftstorecook (Aug 8, 2016)

My wife and  are currently technically homeless and do housesitting.  The kitchenware in most houses we stay in leave a lot to be desired (if not horrible quality, they're dull - the current place we're at, the owner is very proud of his Langostina set).

My portable roll consists of:

VIctorinox 25 cm chef's knife

Victorinox 19 cm chef' knive

Wùsthof Grand Prix II 17 cm Santoku knife

Alfred Zanger (Solingen) ~30 cm flexible filet/fish knife

Wùsthof Avantgarde 20 cm carving knife

Omega (Solingen) fork 

Premier-branded (Solingen) boning knife

Diogenes Herder und Sohn (Solingen) bread knife

3 Victorinox ~3" paring knives

J.A. Henckels Zwilling curved paring knife

J.A. Henckels Zwilling 3.5" paring knife

J.A. Henckels Zwilling 4.5" tomato/sausage/paring knife

2 Victorinox ~4" tomato/sausage/paring knife

2 J.A. Henckels Zwilling steak knives (real old, non-serrated edge)

An old and odd-shaped Dreizack (Wùsthof) cheese knife

Carrying at least 5 small knives more than I have to but I keep buying the ones I find in good shape.

Haven't invested in any good sharpening stones yet (any recs given my investment in German and Swiss steel?).  Just  small Opinel stone (bought new in France) and a Henckels Zwilling steel,

All the above except the Opinel were bought at non-profit thrift shops so I have less than C$40-50 invested (the large Victorinox was by far the most expensive at ~C$12, with many of the smaller knives some ~ 25 cents each (the two Victorinox tomato knives were that price - just picked them up a few days ago) and the Wùsthof Santoku just $1.  Haven't seen any high-quality Japanese knives yet.

Also have lots of J.A., Henckels and some WMF and Wùsthof tools and utensils.  Picked up a Bron mandoline that was labelled for Lee Valley (not the nice one) for just C$5 earlier this week.  Not sure if this will travel with me.


----------



## chefanr (Mar 15, 2017)

Knives

Victorinox Rosewood 10 inch chef knife

Victorinox Fibrox 8 inch chef knife

Victorinox Rosewood 10 inch pastry knife

Wusthof Classic 6 inch boning knife

Victorinox Rosewood 6 inch filleting knife

Victorinox Fibrox 6 inch, narrow, flexible boning knife

Victorinox 12 inch, scalloped slicing knife

Richardson Steel 3 inch parer

Victorinox turning knife

Victorinox tomato knife

Other kit

ARCCI 10 inch fine diamond hone

Wusthof 10 inch sharpening steel

Oxo good grips speed peeler

Oxo good grips apple corer

Large and small pastry brush

Piping nozzles

Pin boning tweezers

Wusthof Dreizack plating tongs

Victorinox kitchen shears

Microplane

Parisiennes of varying shapes, sizes and designs

An army of sharpies

Electrical tape for marking all the above kit


----------



## hrmn (Feb 8, 2017)

*Knives*
Victorinox 10.25" grant on edge slicer
Victorinox 8" Chef's knife
Shun Classic 6.5" Nakiri
No-name flexible boning knife
Victorinox 3.5" standard paring
No-name 2.5" birds beak paring

*Other blades*
MicroPlane Zester Grater
OXO Good grips Y-peeler
Good Grips kitchen shears
Fabreware 9" honing steel

*Misc. Tools*
Thermometer x2
Ball-point pen x2
Sharpie fine point x2
Small notepad
Cut glove

I don't do much in the way of breaking down and processing meat at my current place of work.

I'm saving up to get a Yoshihiro 5" hammered Damascus petty knife, as well as a 9.5" wa-gyutou (still deciding between several different style blades).


----------



## flapjack (Apr 20, 2017)

Wow guy's, since I retired I find myself using about 3 knives. And maybe 5 at the busy of times. No roll anymore. Just a 36" drawer with wall to wall 3 tier knife blocks. Filled to over flowing. Hardly touch the 10" wusty anymore. I do use a few ol'timers you guys probably haven't heard of. Old carbon steel stuff. About 70 or 80 years old. But still razor sharp. Darned things look like hell though. But to cut this short. I still have a mixed bag of cutters. Wusthof, Berghoff, Henckels, and the like. Along with some nice Japanese things. Handles are a bit small for me though.


----------



## jvkolich (May 2, 2017)

IMG_20170208_162340.jpg




__
jvkolich


__
May 3, 2017








I'm a sucker for fdick.

Such a well put together series of knives.

Normally i mix and match with my knife roll, but after I bought my first fdick chef's knife, I had to see the quality of the other blades in the series.

Out of many bread knives, this takes the cake. The design and shape play a large role in the cutting action and this is my go to knife for 60% of my prep from day to day.

Followed by the typical global. which is light in the hand, thin and accurate with precision and easily maintained.

In my roll I have a range of Victorinox knives, ranging from 12" butchers to a 3" boning. with another fdick 6" filleting.


----------



## chefappleby (Apr 20, 2017)

Knives: Chef, Oyster, Boning/Filet, Bread, Cleaver, Pairing, Carving
Large and small melon ballers, Peeler, Tomato Shark, Mandolin Blades, High top spats, slotted spoons, fish Turner, 2 instant read digital thermos, scale, kitchen shears, kitchen string, conversion chart, cut glove, phone charger with backup, Bluetooth speaker, blue, red, and black pens, sharpies, burn/med kit, Laptop, charger, etc. Clean socks (trust me, after the first 10 hours, new socks feel damn nice) mio or flavored electrolyte, extra set of whites.


----------



## chefappleby (Apr 20, 2017)

FlapJack said:


> Wow guy's, since I retired I find myself using about 3 knives. And maybe 5 at the busy of times. No roll anymore. Just a 36" drawer with wall to wall 3 tier knife blocks. Filled to over flowing. Hardly touch the 10" wusty anymore. I do use a few ol'timers you guys probably haven't heard of. Old carbon steel stuff. About 70 or 80 years old. But still razor sharp. Darned things look like hell though. But to cut this short. I still have a mixed bag of cutters. Wusthof, Berghoff, Henckels, and the like. Along with some nice Japanese things. Handles are a bit small for me though.


Wusthof is the greatest knife ever concieved by mankind.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

ChefAppleby said:


> Wusthof is the greatest knife ever concieved by mankind.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## emilyn44 (May 29, 2017)

I have this one latest addition in my knife-roll Chroma Type 301 5" Steak Knife Set .


----------



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

What a great thread! I have loads of knives and tools in a box in the garage and kitchen drawer but have narrowed down my favourites for my roll which I take to work. 
Wusthof Santoku
Wusthof paring knife, the one like a birds beak
Henckels paring 
Dick Pastry knife
Victorinox tomato knife 
Global filleting
Speed peeler
Vic palette knife 
An old wooden handle slotted turner
Diamond steel
7.5" serrated Vic chefs knife (fab service knife)
Wusthof fork
Pastry brush
Chroma ham slicer
Henckels carving knife
Vic turning knife
Pastry brush, two pairs of fish tweezers, a global pair which I find a tad bulky and clumsy and a pair of eye brow tweezers I borrowed from the wife and she doesn't want them back ha. They are actually perfect for fish like hake, bass, cod etc. 

Want to treat myself to a new chefs knife as well. I got a leather Wusthof roll 9 slots to try and tone down the amount of stuff I take with me. Force me to take the essentials if you like but it's still rammed!


----------



## aliphares (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm loving this thread. I'm adding something a little bit different because I do not cook professionally, it's just something I truly love and we throw a dinner party every week so I always keep my knives in a roll to take with me.
I use:
10 inch Mac bread knife
270mm kikuichi carbon suji
8 inch zwilling pro s
6 inch utility k - sab
6 inch victorinox flexible boning knife
Mac pairing knife
Tojiro shears
Tweezer tongs
Instant thermometer
Speed peeler
Microplane grater

I think that's more or less everything, what I want is a 240mm gyuto, preferably a laser, and then I'll use my henckles as my beater (the only reason I bought it not a gyuto to begin with was that it was on sale for only 50 bucks shipped)
Any suggestions?


----------

